# [PYTHON] *.exe - erstellen



## Tuco (3. September 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich aus ner *.py ne *.exe Datei machen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !

mfg Tuco


----------



## squeaker (3. September 2004)

schau mal da . Das könnte sein was du brauchst. Aber wozu?


----------

